# What height is most attractive on women??



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is NOT intended to call males out as shallow or bad for having a physical preference. No hating, gals.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

out of the ones you have id say 5'4-5'6 but i prefer women that are between 5'3-5'8


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Just as long as you know that polls like this are going to make certain people feel badly, especially if they already are sensitive about their appearance.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't care. Short women are just as attractive as tall women to me. I have a better chance of hooking up with a short girl, though, since I'm short. I'd date a girl taller than me if she was cool with it.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> Just as long as you know that polls like this are going to make certain people feel badly, especially if they already are sensitive about their appearance.


Well there have been plenty of threads about weight, why not height?

As a woman who is 5' 7 I would have liked to been a wee bit shorter.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Penny said:


> As a woman who is 5' 7 I would have liked to been a wee bit shorter.


Yeah, 5'10" isn't exactly fun either


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Lol.. and i'm @ 5'3" wishin' i was at least 5'7"! =p

My pants are too long and i'm eye level with everyone's bum..! HAH!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't have any preference in height.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Interesting results so far.

EDIT: It's interesting (although not surprising) that most women will tend to prefer guys at or above their height while most guys prefer girls at or below their height. 

For those people who are short guys or tall ladies, don't despair from these polls. This question does not measure overall attractiveness, or even overall physical attractiveness. It's just one feature of one form of attractiveness. It's not healthy (or attractive) to obsess over it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm 5'5" and tend to like chics a bit shorter than me.. but it's not like a rule or anything.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

a lil shorter than me


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for 5'4" - 5'6". I was torn and debated if I should go with 5'7" -5'9" instead.

Height isn't a big issue to me as long as a woman is shorter than me. At 6'0" the vast majority of women qualify as shorter than me, so it's not an issue. I once had a blind date with a woman who was 6'3" -- I felt like a dwarf standing next to her. When she first contacted me I assumed that had to be a typo and that she really meant the vastly more likely female height of 5'3", but it was no typo.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm 5'5" , and I answered 5'4" - 5'6" since it's around my height. I'd go shorter or taller though, since height has never been a significant variable for me when it comes to physical attractiveness.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

6'0 - 6'2" is winning for guys' height, and 5'4 - 5"6 for girls' height.

Here's something interesting though. Guys' average height is around 5'9"-5'10" (below ideal range in other poll of 6'0"-6'2") in most Western countries, while average height for women is between 5'4"-5'5" (average within guys' ideal range so far).


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have no idea to be honest. 

I don't think it matters that much. The only famous girl I've met in real life that I have a crush on is pro-volleyball player Kerri Walsh. She is 6' 3", and I'm 5' 10". But I still like her.

There is another question I would ask, but this isn't the right forum for it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

5'4" - 5-6"

I never looked at a girl though and thought " damn she must be.. like 5'7"!!! GROSS!"


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

No height preference, they can be shorter or taller than me I don't care.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I like the short ones. Between 5' and 5'2"


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

For guys who only date shorter girls, is it because you want to feel like you are her protector? Or is it more of an image thing? (You want to be seen as "the man" in public)


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I would not turn down a woman just because she's taller than me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

vicente said:


> For guys who only date shorter girls, is it because you want to feel like you are her protector? Or is it more of an image thing? (You want to be seen as "the man" in public)


im 5'10. i prefer shorter girls to taller girls because they fit easier in my arms


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Gumaro said:


> vicente said:
> 
> 
> > For guys who only date shorter girls, is it because you want to feel like you are her protector? Or is it more of an image thing? (You want to be seen as "the man" in public)
> ...


G!!!!!!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

To me, <5'6" is best (because that's how tall I am) but I don't really care if a woman is taller than I am. Would just be easier if I was the taller one, but who really cares?

As long as it doesn't matter to her, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Why would it be easier if you were the taller one?

Do you mean it would be easier to get a date with a woman shorter than you? Or some other reason?


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I Love Tall Women...

As long as they don't look bulky, manly...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I like all heights...but I have a slight preference for women taller than me (I'm 5'4").


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

vicente said:


> Why would it be easier if you were the taller one?
> 
> Do you mean it would be easier to get a date with a woman shorter than you? Or some other reason?


Eh, for a few reasons. It obviously makes a couple stand out if they stray from the norm. If the dude is shorter, that's going to make you stand out. Not that I care, though.

And yeah, of course it would be easier to get a date with a woman shorter than you are. I am obviously no expert, but from what I've seen, women vastly prefer a guy taller than them.

Doesn't matter, though. If some woman wants to discount me as a possible date just because they're taller, then that's their problem.

Then again, I guess it does become my problem when I'm below average in height. :b


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6' 1" and I would prefer someone shorter than me, which isn't much of a problem considering the majority of women are under 6'.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: What height is most attractive on women??*



Classified said:


> There is another question I would ask, but this isn't the right forum for it.


:lol 


SilentProphet said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > vicente said:
> ...


or a better place than my pocket


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> Classified said:
> 
> 
> > There is another question I would ask, but this isn't the right forum for it.
> ...


Short girls can easily access the right place while standing up. haha

I'm 5'7", don't be hatin'.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

5'4"ish


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

between 5'6'' and 5'7'', so i picked 5'7''
Height isn't that important, although it is something I look at


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re:*



Babygirly said:


> Lol.. and i'm @ 5'3" wishin' i was at least 5'7"! =p
> 
> My pants are too long and i'm eye level with everyone's bum..! HAH!


lol yeah i'm 5,3 too (measured myself) and it sucks because my driver's license says 5,5. i was all excited because being 5,5 would make my body mass index 21.0 (my goal!). I went to work and was like, "*coworker's name* guess what i'm taller than I thought, I'm actually 5,5!!!11". She laughed and was like, "I hate to tell you but you're definitely not 5,5 - maybe 5,2".

CRUSHED I tell you. lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'll sometimes say I'm 5'5" and a HALF. It might even be more accurate than saying I'm 5'5", but then again, I'll be shrinking as I age. I might as well be comfortable with 5'5", even if others generally aren't.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm only 5'2"! I'm a shorty.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

173cm is about perfect I would say


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think (to me) 5'9" to 6' is good.
I will also accept 5'5" to 5'9".
Shorter than that and there is too much of a difference. I am 6'3".


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm happy with my height, 5' 6 1/2". But I wish I didn't have that half in there. I don't know whether I should round up or round down, when describing myself to people. :con


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

5'6 1/2" is pretty much perfect.


----------



## saysomething (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm 5'4 but I always wished I was a little shorter. With the heels I wear I become like 5'8, and pretty much tower over my coworkers. It's akward to have to look way down below to say hello to my bosses who are all like 5 foot.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

At 5'10" without shoes, I can understand.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> At 5'10" without shoes, I can understand.


There is nothing wrong with how tall you are.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok, now its time to do a vote for Mens height...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Classified said:


> LostInReverie said:
> 
> 
> > At 5'10" without shoes, I can understand.
> ...


Why thank you, handsome.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think (to me) 5'9" to 6' is good.
> I will also accept 5'5" to 5'9".
> Shorter than that and there is too much of a difference. I am 6'3".


I love tall guys :mushy


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If I were a woman, I'd have the ideal height.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Shows what you know. I'm damn sexy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

justlistening said:


> Shorter girls tend to be sexier, taller girls more elegant.


ooooh I like that! :clap


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is the opposite true for guys?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

LostInReverie said:


> Why thank you, handsome.


 :kiss

That made my day. :yes


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I admit, tall guys win me over faster. There's a certain element of security, all be it, sometimes completely imagined. Still, its there and the embrace is so much nicer, it makes you feel more feminine as well. I've had a bf an inch shorter than me and at times it was awkward, i couldn't wear heels without feeling like amazon woman or freakin big foot... so it wasn't bad, but not so great.  I'm 5'7 btw.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's a wonder that guys who are under 5 foot ever get into relationships.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> Yeah, 5'10" isn't exactly fun either


...what's not fun about a tall drink of water??  :lol

And, what about all these hip hop songs that call ladies "shorty", is this bothersome for taller women knowing that you are left out of these odes to romance :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I always thought "shorty" was slang for a kid. Geez, I'd be lost without Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I always thought shorty was like a midget mobster.

Btw Libby, you're 5'10" if I'm correct, aren't you? I've never seen you from head to toe before, but I can imagine you looking quite elegant and sexy, especially in a formal gown and high heels, but I don't know if that's really your thing or not. 

ardrum, I think guys who are 5 feet or shorter mainly get chicks who are shorter than them, unless they're either rich, have a very charismatic personality, or have a very big, uhh, nose... yeah.

altrdperception, I would have a hard time dating someone even an inch taller than me, although the same height is not too bad. I guess it's mainly a public perception thing.

MM75, you and your "babe-eeeeeee!" talk in the other thread about being so nice and tall. Sure, rub it in for all of us 5-footers. :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> Btw Libby, you're 5'10" if I'm correct, aren't you? I've never seen you from head to toe before, but I can imagine you looking quite elegant and sexy, especially in a formal gown and high heels, but I don't know if that's really your thing or not.


Don't make me laugh. I am the dead opposite of "sexy".


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Shorter guys have more personality, taller guys are dumb. A year after getting into a relationship with a taller guy, the girl is tired of looking up in search of personality...HELLO!!?? If he makes you laugh and you enjoy talking to him, duhhhh??!!
........ok, I"m done ranting.

Tall guys are okay, jus kidding.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ardrum said:


> It's a wonder that guys who are under 5 foot ever get into relationships.


It's a wonder those under 6' do. Women never want short guys, and almost all women are taller than I am. Not exactly a reasonable exclusion factor for me, since I'm shorter than most. The main physical thing that disturbs me is if they're too skinny.

I do feel sorry for the one and only guy I've ever known that is actually shorter than me. He's, at most, 5', and probably under that. Nothing else odd, he's just really short. It's disorienting because I look up to everyone, regardless of gender.

Oh, I'm in the ideal range for women, too. Yet another reason I wish I wasn't a male (or alive).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

How tall are you? I'm at 5'5". 

The only big crush I had was on a girl who was at least three inches taller than me. I guess this makes me less insecure than most guys when it comes to height discrimination.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Same.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ah, so you've probably been publicly laughed at by females for being so short like me. :mum :um 

I always remember any person who is shorter than me, since that's probably well under 1% of the male population. Do you also remember people 5'4" and below??

I'm not attracted to anyone any more, and the shallowness I see in most women (and humans in general, before anyone thinks I'm not including males in that shallowness) contributes to this lack of attraction. Theoretically, I could probably still be attracted to someone, but it's very unlikely to find someone who can't get past physical features.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

ardrum said:


> it's very unlikely to find someone who can't get past physical features.


Sorry, they don't exist.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Thought he meant "can" in that sentence, too. Between the multiple negatives that were not used for clear effect and the earlier portion of the sentence, "can't" seemed unlikely there.

So very true...



ardrum said:


> Ah, so you've probably been publicly laughed at by females for being so short like me. :mum :um


Oh, far worse than just "laughed at". I was once publicly humiliated for it by a mother of another teenager who made a big scene about it.



> I always remember any person who is shorter than me, since that's probably well under 1% of the male population. Do you also remember people 5'4" and below??


I don't that much. Curiously, there are more short people here than there were where I used to live a year ago, where I was really short in comparison to most. But Canada beats out this area by a long-shot - I feel downright normal in the coastal areas there, where I'm taller than most of the females and at least half of the males. It is very disorienting, I must admit. I've never worked for someone shorter than me, and at the company I last visited up there the owner was shorter than me. Amazing.

So, I guess I do remember it on some occasions, but not most. It's only the dramatic disparity that I notice, like 4+ inches shorter.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Anything over 9' works for me.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

hm... I once had a teacher who was around 5'6"-5'8"(?). I dunno, I thought he was cool (and on top of that, cute lol).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Man, he's a giant!


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

At 5'11" I don't often meet too many women who tower over me. But I would be open to dating a woman who is over 6 feet tall if I ever had the chance.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

How bad is the pain and how long does it last after limb lengthening surgery ?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm 5'2". i like being short.

do tall guys (6'+) like or dislike short women? i like all heights on guys but it feels so nice hugging someone who is really tall.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Very short women are not my first choice, but beggers can't be choosers. The reason is because if I was dating an extremely short woman like 4'11'' or 5'0'' for example it would look like I am dating a little girl in the eyes of far away observers.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

5'1 - 5'3, but i could go up to 5' 6".


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I put 5'1" - 5'3".

But it's really not something that matters much to me. I do tend to like the shorter girls though. ops :mushy


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

I love tall women. as tall as possible.
I dont like your measuring units.
I am 1.76m and the woman I married was 1.70m
1.70 is tall in Turkish standards.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I said the 5'7-5'9 group. Not out of personal interest, but because when I see couples it always looks strange when the woman is so much shorter than the guy. Us shorter folk tend to look too compact.



ericj said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > It's a wonder that guys who are under 5 foot ever get into relationships.
> ...


I know what you mean, I'm 5'3.5". I was always the shortest kid in class, including split classes with a younger grade. Back in grade 12 one of my friend's younger brothers (around 10 or so) used to think it was so cool because I was almost twice his height, but he was taller than I was.

Guys just aren't supposed to be short. In cultural views, in relationship preferences, even in nature, males aren't meant to be short. Best case scenario a short guy will find a woman who "settles" for him, getting past his height. No thanks. I don't bother with the whole relationship scene anyway.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not all girls hate or "settle" for a short guy. That's a bit extreme. Sure, it's less common for short guys to be deemed physically attractive, but that fact doesn't mean that the best case scenario is for women to "settle" for a short guy. Overall averages do not describe each individual person.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

That's true... there are some women out there who claim to have no problem with going out with short guys. Generally however they'll still want someone at least a little bit taller than them.

But normally women are attracted to taller men by instinct, or whatever you want to call the cause of human attraction. For a woman to be attracted to a man shorter than her, to such a degree that she'd be interested in a relationship, that goes against how we're programmed as humans. That conflict wouldn't be there if the guy was taller. That's closer to what I meant.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Programming my... something. It's all cultural.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Doesn't matter to me.

Aww Shadow! <3


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Programming my... something. It's all cultural.


Is it though? Even in cultures where everyone is short, being tall is generally highly valued and perceived as attractive.

I don't know of any mammal species where smaller males would be more preferrable than larger males to the females of that species.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

I voted 5'7" - 5'9". Unfortunately, I'm 5'0". I lose.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Well there's your problem. We're not animals. Cultures have been vastly different depending on time and location. Modern day cultures in developed nations are all merging due to technology and the media. 

The only thing that programs you is your TV.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: What height is most attractive on women??*

i have to agree wth SP's comment


SilentProphet said:


> 5'4" - 5-6"
> 
> I never looked at a girl though and thought " damn she must be.. like 5'7"!!! GROSS!"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

trey said:


> That's true... there are some women out there who claim to have no problem with going out with short guys. Generally however they'll still want someone at least a little bit taller than them.


Generally, yes. Just try to find some weird fetish group for women who like short men. 

But seriously, there are women who prefer guys who are similar to their own height, and for a lot of women, height isn't as big of a deal as you might think it is.

I agree with your general observations completely though.



trey said:


> But normally women are attracted to taller men by instinct, or whatever you want to call the cause of human attraction. For a woman to be attracted to a man shorter than her, to such a degree that she'd be interested in a relationship, that goes against how we're programmed as humans. That conflict wouldn't be there if the guy was taller. That's closer to what I meant.


Likewise, normally men do not like women as much when they tower over women in the 5'4" to 5'-8" range. It goes both ways. The exact height isn't as relevant as whether the woman is smaller than the guy (which most guys prefer).


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Tom Cruise is 5'8" and I don't hear too many women saying he is too short to be considered handsome.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Not a lot of votes for my height, I see. Out of sheer bitterness, I will now develop a Napoleon complex and destroy everyone.

Nah, too lazy. Screw it.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I really don't even notice height differences in women. It just doesn't register, at least consciously. 
I picked my own height, since in my head, all women are 5'7" unless they tell me otherwise.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted 6'1" to 6'3", because I'm 6'2" or 6'3", and it would be wonderful to be with someone as tall as me. I'm tired of being taller than everyone, and especially people I end up liking.

Napoléon Bonaparte was actually rather tall for his place and time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I've always been drawn to and more attracted to shorter men. So, there are definitely women out there who like their guys short too, just as there are ones who prefer them tall.

sorry to hijack the guy thread.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> I've always been drawn to and more attracted to shorter men. So, there are definitely women out there who like their guys short too, just as there are ones who prefer them tall.
> 
> sorry to hijack the guy thread.


And you're married, probably to a man taller than you. Women that don't expect a man to be tall are so rare that we might as well assume they don't exist. Us short guys have no hope of being acceptable to any female.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Well my husband is 5'7" I'm 5'2" so yeah he's taller than me but not by much.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh when I said shorter men, I didn't mean shorter than me. I just meant shorter than average. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

You're actually shorter than me, which is quite unusual... Of course, as expected, you're married to someone taller than us short losers. This is how it always works, and nutrition is too good in the US to leave very many women that are short enough to possibly see me as tall. Worse yet, they all end up with some guy much taller because they all want a taller guy to begin with. No woman would allow themselves to be seen with a guy that is shorter than them, and average-sized women are taller than quite a few of us guys (I'm one of them).

Being short and male is as bad, if not worse, than being tall and female.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5'10'' - 6'0''


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

8'10"


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

ericj said:


> Us short guys have no hope of being acceptable to any female.


That's just ridiculous.

And to answer the poll question, I don't consider any height on women to be most attractive.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

ericj said:


> Us short guys have no hope of being acceptable to any female.


We do, but the women who would find it acceptable are the extreme minority.

There's actually a good number of women 5'5" or under. The main problem with that though is many of them seem to want a guy the same height as tall women want. The attractive height doesn't become shorter just because they are.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

David Faustino who is only 5'3" is one of the few exceptions to the rule when it comes to men who are shorter than average who get all of the ladies. I remember seeing him in a videoclip on Neil Strauss's website where he goes out on the streets to pick up women and he does very well for himself since alot of women who were clearly taller than him were giving up the digits. Not too many men of his short stature can legitly claim to be a ladies man.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

trey said:


> ericj said:
> 
> 
> > Us short guys have no hope of being acceptable to any female.
> ...


They also end up with taller men because that's what they want. Even if you were to find one, she would be settling because it would never be her first choice. The majority of those that don't seem to care are older divorced women with children, because they no longer need to be picky about their choices, having already produced offspring with a first choice. At one point I dated one because she was very open and pushy about her interest in me. She later dumped me because I wasn't easy enough.



> There's actually a good number of women 5'5" or under. The main problem with that though is many of them seem to want a guy the same height as tall women want. The attractive height doesn't become shorter just because they are.


Exactly.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

All I know is that I would date Peter Dinklage. If I met a guy even half as cool, sexy, laid back, and nice as Peter, I would jump all over him, regardless of height. Oh God, I want him. I'm around 5'1", and my ideal height for a man/woman is 5'1" - 5'4". I would prefer someone the same height as me, but they're rare, so I'd _settle_ for someone taller. Maybe I'm just strange, but I don't really give a **** about height, why should I? I suppose I may be a bit pickier if I wasn't a few inches above needing weekly kidney dialysis.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Do older divorced women on average really tend to be less shallow ?


----------



## johnw38 (Feb 9, 2008)

It doesn't matter to me - I don't find I have the need to be the ultra male daddy protector figure. I don't mind tall or short, but the taller-than-me daddy figure seems to be want many women want. I prefer a more equitable relationship with height not factoring in. Opinions, girls?


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Blame the media for brainwashing women into believing that TALL, dark, and handsome should be the ideal male look that women should crave for. It must suck if you are some 5'4" redhaired dude and you don't have a fat bank account or charisma out the buckloads.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Same with men craving women under 100 lbs.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> Same with men craving women under 100 lbs.


That's very true. I don't understand it myself.

Someone who is that weight, even if they're my height (around 5'3") is going to look very thin.

I'm roughly 113lb which falls into the "normal" range in the BMI (Body Mass Index). 100lb is classified as underweight for an adult my size.

I don't see why there's the attraction to super slim girls. It's not healthy or attractive looking. Although there's plenty of people out there who consider some pretty weird stuff attractive, so I guess it's understandable in a way.


----------



## johnw38 (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. To put it bluntly, I like a little more "meat on the bones". I'd rather be with someone that is a little plump than an emaciated little thing. But to each his own I guess. 

It's definitely a cultural thing. In the 16th and 17th centuries in Europe, men liked women who were plump as it meant that they were well-fed and thus not poor.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Dudleyville said:


> It must suck if you are some 5'4" redhaired dude and you don't have a fat bank account or charisma out the buckloads.


Whew, I'm 5'5." That was close.


----------



## johnw38 (Feb 9, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Dudleyville said:
> 
> 
> > Blame the media for brainwashing women into believing that TALL, dark, and handsome should be the ideal male look that women should crave for. It must suck if you are some 5'4" redhaired dude and you don't have a fat bank account or charisma out the buckloads.
> ...


Yeah I just squeaked by too! lol


----------

